

Show HN: Kanbann.com - Simple task management - djerry
http://kanbann.com/
Here is a tool I am developing to manage tasks within my development team. 
This tool is inspired by task management principles laid out in the Lean 
Startup book. Here is the link to the demo 
http://kanbann.com/. Please let me know your suggestions.
======
djerry
Here is a tool I am developing to manage tasks within my development team.
This tool is inspired by task management principles laid out in the Lean
Startup book. Here is the link to the demo <http://kanbann.com/>. Please let
me know your suggestions.

Technologies used: Backbone.js, Node.js and MongoDB

